# Virginia Eskin



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

I’ve been a fan of Eskin for a few years now. Recently a channel I follow has been uploading lots of episodes of some radio programs she hosted and took part in. These are fairly rare I think and were broadcast 20 years or so ago. Thought I’d share for those interested. There are two series A Note For You and First Ladies Of Music. For the moment I have linked and compiled only the episodes of A Note To You. Enjoy! 

A Note To You





















Virginia Eskin with 'A Note to You': Aaron Copland
Virginia Eskin with 'A Note to You': The Art of the Singer
Virginia Eskin with 'A Note to You': Hildegard of Bingen
Virginia Eskin with 'A Note to You': Prokofiev
Virginia Eskin with 'A Note to You': Pablo Casals
Virginia Eskin with 'A Note to You': Gypsy music
Virginia Eskin with 'A Note to You': Variations
Virginia Eskin with 'A Note to You': Jacqueline du Pré
Virginia Eskin with 'A Note to You': The Flute
Virginia Eskin with 'A Note to You': The Mendelssohns


----------

